# My breeder just told me that my puppy to be has a hernia. What should I do?



## pixiedust

I have picked my puppy, and will be picking the puppy up soon. My breeder just told me that the puppy has a hernia. What should I do?


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Have you paid for your puppy? How old? 

Hernias typically aren't a big deal and can be repaired when he/she is spayed/neutered. But it will be a little more expensive, so I would ask the breeder to 'adjust' for that in regards to the final purchase price.


----------



## pixiedust

The puppy will be 12 weeks right after the Holidays. I put down half of the payment, the rest is due when the puppy is picked up. What is the difference in price for the repair?


----------



## bellaratamaltese

pixiedust said:


> The puppy will be 12 weeks right after the Holidays. I put down half of the payment, the rest is due when the puppy is picked up. What is the difference in price for the repair?


You could call your vet and ask. A hernia isn't usually really a big deal, it doesn't hurt them. Have you seen your puppy yet? Maybe you can have the breeder show you or send a pic of it.


----------



## CloudClan

That depends on what your vet will charge. You would have to consult with your vet. 

I had a girl with a small hernia. It didn't bother her. Some are more serious than others, but umbilical hernias are quite common. 

Half the payment as a deposit? That seems steep to me. But maybe I am out of the loop on this one.


----------



## Orla

One of my dogs has an umbilical hernia - it really worried me at first but my vet said it was nothing to worry about and would cause no problems - and it hasn't


----------



## Maltbabe

*Ladie*

Ladie has an umbilical hernia and it has not bothered her. I was very surprised to see that when she was spayed, it was not removed. I ahve since changed Vets that is the Vet that called her a cry baby and asked to shut up! how dare him!!1:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Bailey&Me

My Bailey has an umbilical hernia and so far it has not bothered him. When I adopted him from a rescue, he was already neutered but they did not fix his hernia at the time. My vet doesn't think the hernia will pose any problems for Bailey but I check it every day to make sure it looks okay. 

I believe an umbilical hernia in a young puppy is not that big a deal because it can be fixed at the same time as a neuter, as others have said. I would suggest you call your vet and see how much extra they would charge for that...and then speak with your breeder about adjusting the purchase price of the puppy to cover that charge.


----------



## pixiedust

Thank you for your replies. I have seen the puppy. I say it was love at first sight! My husband is my voice of reason, and wants me to make sure. I have heard and read so many stories of puppies that later have problems. I have had experience with dogs that need special care, surgery, etc. Not only is it very expensive, it takes a toil on your heart. 

I have never paid such a large amount for a puppy, but then again, I have never had a maltese or toy breed. I am not sure what the right deposit amount would be either. 

I so happy to find such a great site. Thank you again for all your replies.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

pixiedust said:


> Thank you for your replies. I have seen the puppy. I say it was love at first sight! My husband is my voice of reason, and wants me to make sure. I have heard and read so many stories of puppies that later have problems. I have had experience with dogs that need special care, surgery, etc. Not only is it very expensive, it takes a toil on your heart.
> 
> I have never paid such a large amount for a puppy, but then again, I have never had a maltese or toy breed. I am not sure what the right deposit amount would be either.
> 
> I so happy to find such a great site. Thank you again for all your replies.


Which breeder are you getting her from? Hopefully you're paying a large amount to a good breeder! 

I never thought I pay what i did for my 'first' maltese pet but you know what? Money well spent! i got her from a good show breeder (who actually shows and finishes dogs, not just says she is a show breeder without actualy showing a dog to its championship) and Lucy is gorgeous. She is still a pet and is spayed but my 12 year old daughter shows her in junior showmanship and they have done very well. They will be showing at Westminster in a few months.

i think the hernia should be ok but if the breeder doesn't want to reduce the amount to 'compensate' for the extra expense of the hernia repair, well, that should tell you something. 

Good luck and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Snowbody

I too hope you're going to an reputable/ethical breeder considering you said the price was high. Do they show Maltese currently? Is it anyone you've seen posted on here? Please check on our site about what to do when looking for a breeder. If the breeder is a backyard breeder you might have an out with this health issue but of course you already fell for this pup. That said, my Tyler had a medical issue that also could be taken care of at his neuter and my breeder did adjust the price down more than enough to cover the difference in cost at the neuter. I was happy my breeder was above board with me on the issue and that I got a great dog at a great price. I go around to neighborhood vets to get an idea of difference in price but of course I picked the vet I liked the best and was philosophically in tune with me. Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## pixiedust

Ballarata Maltese (Stacy)?

I sent you an PM regarding the breeder.

Oh I don't think I paid too much. I think it was very reasonable. I just meant growing up my parents paid $60 for our dog, and my husband paid $200-300 for his pure breed German Shepherd several years ago.


----------



## michellerobison

Amber has a small one too,vet said it didn't need any syrgery,even when she was in for spay. He said many animals have them...


----------



## bellaratamaltese

pixiedust said:


> Ballarata Maltese (Stacy)?
> 
> I sent you an PM regarding the breeder.
> 
> Oh I don't think I paid too much. I think it was very reasonable. I just meant growing up my parents paid $60 for our dog, and my husband paid $200-300 for his pure breed German Shepherd several years ago.


Hi!

I didn't get the pm yet... can you resend? Or send it to my email? [email protected]


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Umbilical Hernias are very common. Some are large enough that they really NEED to be repaired, where most are very small and many people don't bother to have them repaired.

The surgery itself is minor and if done at the same time that the spay/neuter is done, it is pretty inexpensive as the fluff is already under the anthesia and also has had any bloodwork, etc. done. I believe that my vet charges about $40-50 to repair a hernia if done in conjunction with spay/neuter or with a dental.


----------

